# Licentiates Giving the Benediction



## N. Eshelman (Apr 28, 2008)

As a licentiate there three things that I cannot do: 

-Perform marriages. 
-Administer the sacraments. 
-Give the benediction.

Of course, I submit to all three of these things. 

I understand the first two, but does anyone have a good biblical and theological reason why someone who is licensed to preach cannot give a benediction? 

Looking forward to the answer!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 28, 2008)

Wondering the same thing to, thanks for this post.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 28, 2008)

1) I would be more particular, and say that the "apostolic benediction" (2 Cor 13:14) is the particular grace in view.

2) It has to do with the fact that it is an assignment. As God commanded a specific blessing to be given by the priest _qua _priest, Num 6:22-27, it became a *mark* of his office.

3) As a licentiate, I read various Scriptural benedictions (making it clear I was reading), and I usually avoided 2 Cor 13:14, out of respect and anticipation of the privilege.

4) Or I prayed, and _asked_ the Lord's blessing as we departed. The benediction is a _proclamation_, an authorized statement of fact to those who are blessed in the gospel, believing. It implies the speaker is an office holder.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 29, 2008)

My suspicion is there are three difference reasons.

1) You may not solemnize marriages because you don't have a grant from the state saying you may solemnize marriages. It is a western tradition that "clergy" have the right to solemnize marriages of their own. I've never found any biblical support for the practice.

2) Administering the sacraments is for ministers of the Word only, since preaching and the sacraments go hand-in-hand in corporate worship. This has the strongest biblical support of the three, in my opinion.

3) I suspect this goes along with who may conduct public worship services, but seems more of tradition that apostolic directive. I see no reason why any officer could not offer a benediction, although I also see no necessity for a benediction per se.


----------

